# 13 dpo and dull ache in R lower abdomen :(



## rubberducky88

The dull ache in my lower abdomen is getting almost constant now. I had it all yesterday and woke up with it. It went away for a bit earlier but is now back.

I tested at 9 and 10 dpo and both BFNs.

Is anyone else getting this kind of feeling? Could it be my peanut making itself comfortable?

I'm too scared to test again as I don't want another BFN!

xxx:kiss:


----------



## mbch

I haven't had that before. But if it gets to be a chronic or acute pain, you should see a doctor. Ectopic pregnancies are caught by constant pain.


----------



## rubberducky88

Yeah mbch - i'm keeping an eye on it.
It's not 'painful' as such, just noticeable.. it gets more noticeable whenever I walk for a long period of time.

I'm 14dpo today and got lots of CM and no sign of AF so fingers and toes and everything crossed!! :kiss: x


----------



## mbch

Good luck!


----------



## sarah1726

i do :shock: but its on my left side, like a stabbing pain mine is along the line where women get c-sections on the far left side :wacko: (cant describe it better sorry :blush: ) it started lasted last night and lasted abot 5 mins or so then this morning again and a few minutes ago again! xxxx


----------



## Hopefulgrace

Me too. I m 13dpo now n i have dull cramps.. I tested ytd n it was a :bfn: keeping my fingers crossed. Hope we get a :bfp: at the end of this week..


----------



## rubberducky88

sarah1726 said:


> i do :shock: but its on my left side, like a stabbing pain mine is along the line where women get c-sections on the far left side :wacko: (cant describe it better sorry :blush: ) it started lasted last night and lasted abot 5 mins or so then this morning again and a few minutes ago again! xxxx

How many days past ov are you?
I'm 14dpo and i've had it for about 2.5half days. It's eased off a lot today, started off coming and going and then yesterday it was constant.
Feels like twinges and aching, not really painful as such xx :kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

mine is like a stabbing pain :wacko: it only started last night, im 12dpo xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

I hope it's all our peanuts settling in!! Positive thoughts!! :dust:


xx :kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

same to you hun :dust: xxxx


----------



## thelistkeeper

It could very well be your implantation pain... I had something similar to this before my :bfp: Good luck!


----------



## ariesmandy

im having the same thing and i am 15dpo, scared to test. i tested at 11dpo and was neg. but this crampy pain doesnt feel like af it feels like the cramps you would get from running for too long. hope it means something good for us all.


----------



## rubberducky88

ariesmandy said:


> im having the same thing and i am 15dpo, scared to test. i tested at 11dpo and was neg. but this crampy pain doesnt feel like af it feels like the cramps you would get from running for too long. hope it means something good for us all.

Your the same as me Mandy, I got BFNs at 9 and 10 dpo so i'm really scared to test again :( xx


----------



## ariesmandy

this may be a tmi question but does anybody feel tighter during dtd? last night i felt tighter and im wondering if thats a good sign maybe cause stuff swells when pregnant...lol. idk


----------



## rubberducky88

ariesmandy said:


> this may be a tmi question but does anybody feel tighter during dtd? last night i felt tighter and im wondering if thats a good sign maybe cause stuff swells when pregnant...lol. idk

To be honest i've been so exhausted and achey with the pains in my tummy, my sex drive has reduced soo much. I haven't really noticed anything xx


----------



## sarah1726

i do :shock: this is too weird! OH said it to me last night

OH: are you squeezing yourself closed? (TMI sorry:blush: )
ME: no! why?
OH: you feel alot tighter down there 

i didnt think anything of it lol until i read this! xxxx


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> i do :shock: this is too weird! OH said it to me last night
> 
> OH: are you squeezing yourself closed? (TMI sorry:blush: )
> ME: no! why?
> OH: you feel alot tighter down there
> 
> i didnt think anything of it lol until i read this! xxxx

lol, i have no clue as to why. never happened before. anyhow i just bought 2 hpt's and not sure when im gonna test. dont know how accurate it would be not being the fmu.


----------



## sarah1726

im waiting until saturday, unless af shows first! xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

how many dpo's are you?


----------



## sarah1726

12dpo, af due on friday xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

im 15dpo, amd getting anxious to test again. i last tested 11dpo.


----------



## sarah1726

when is your af due? id say :test: if your 15dpo its very high chances you could get a bfp if you are pg xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

i was due yesterday. im just wondering because of what time it is and not being first thing in the morning.


----------



## sarah1726

just hold it for 4 hours without having anything to drink, you have more than 1 test right? if its negative then test again in the morning with fmu! :test: :test: :test: :test: xxxx


----------



## ariesmandy

great idea i was thinking that. yes i have 2 i have a frer and a cb. im so scared it will be neg.


----------



## sarah1726

dont be :flower: all we can do is try your best, ive no tests until friday so ive been doing OPK's :rofl: the problem with mine is only half of the test line gets dark (left side)when i use them for O...(thats why i stopped using them,so i have lots to spare) will post a pic in a min, you can give me your opinion :flower: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

im not getting my hopes up though im just using them as something to pee on :haha:

what do you think does any of the test line look as dark as the control line? xxx
 



Attached Files:







garden and opks 004.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ariesmandy

i am not sure i dont use those. im sorry.


----------



## ariesmandy

man 4 hrs is a long time to wait..lol do you have any symptoms?


----------



## sarah1726

no just backache the past 4/5 days but that could be from anything! i currently have a mild headache and ive been very bitchy the past few days and that stabbing pain on my left side.but thats it really.compared to all the symptoms i had last month :blush: and every other month lol. how about you? xxx


----------



## sarah1726

when did you last go toilet? xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

i have the sore back, these different crampy pulling feelings in my lower abdomen, almost like i ran for too long, not like af cramps. sore bb's, a little more cranky than usual, dizziness that comes and goes, and i've been so forgetful lately, tired all the time, waking up all night to go to the bathroom. i think thats it...lol


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> when did you last go toilet? xxx

about an hour and a half ago...and i already have to go again


----------



## sarah1726

then you only need to hold it for 2.5 more hours :) dont drink anything xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

well i have been/am dizzy and sick / sick feeling in my tummy but i have labryinthitis and have it about 3 weeks now so i cant count those as symptoms :( xxx


----------



## Little G

Hiya

I had this yesterday afternoon, Like a constant throbbing near my left ovary area, was like this for about 30 mins solid then disappeared been cramping a little bit today but not as bad, think Im 13 / 14 dpo and planning on testing on Sunday :cloud9:
xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

Eeeekk I've missed so much!!! Lol

Any updates girls?! Xx


----------



## sarah1726

no i did an opk though :rofl: its on the previous page i think lol xxx


----------



## sarah1726

todays opk is darker than the other days one i did, the problem with mine is that only half of the line ever gets dark :growlmad: so i stopped using them thats why im using them now cos ive lots to spare :rofl: xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

LOL I love it - 'Hi my names Sarah and I'm a poas addict!!' Hehe! xx :kiss:


----------



## ariesmandy

ok ladies so i tested and i got a very faint line. not getting my hopes up yet but i have done lots of tests in the past 15months and i never got a faint line. only a dark one when i was pregnant. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sarah1726

oooh post a pic :happydance: xxxx


----------



## rubberducky88

ariesmandy said:


> ok ladies so i tested and i got a very faint line. not getting my hopes up yet but i have done lots of tests in the past 15months and i never got a faint line. only a dark one when i was pregnant. keeping my fingers crossed.


Ooohhh that's really really exciting!!!!

I'm still too scared to test :( xx


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> oooh post a pic :happydance: xxxx

i will next test..its so faint you would never see it. :hugs: i dont wanna get too excited i almost dont believe its a line.


----------



## ariesmandy

rubberducky88 said:


> ariesmandy said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies so i tested and i got a very faint line. not getting my hopes up yet but i have done lots of tests in the past 15months and i never got a faint line. only a dark one when i was pregnant. keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Ooohhh that's really really exciting!!!!
> 
> I'm still too scared to test :( xxClick to expand...

thank you :hugs: i hope it gets darker i cant believe it until its darker. the last pregnancy i had i didnt even believe the dark line had to get bloods to believe it..lol


----------



## rubberducky88

ariesmandy said:


> rubberducky88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariesmandy said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies so i tested and i got a very faint line. not getting my hopes up yet but i have done lots of tests in the past 15months and i never got a faint line. only a dark one when i was pregnant. keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Ooohhh that's really really exciting!!!!
> 
> I'm still too scared to test :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you :hugs: i hope it gets darker i cant believe it until its darker. the last pregnancy i had i didnt even believe the dark line had to get bloods to believe it..lolClick to expand...


Lol bless you! I think I'd be the same hun! It's looking veeery good for you though xx


----------



## ariesmandy

how do i post pictures anyhow?


----------



## ariesmandy

what do you think? was i right its too faint to see..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00027-20110406-1536.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 74


----------



## sarah1726

you upload pic to your pc then when you come on here to reply, just under the reply box you will see a button that says "go advanced" . click on that. you should see a paper clip beside a smiley face, click on the paper clip and browse for your pic on your pc then click upload. then coninue writing your reply then....reply :flower:

I dont know whats wrong with me, my positive attitude is all gone :cry: since i seen my ovulation test...stupid, i know xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

*I SEE YOUR LINE! ​*


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> you upload pic to your pc then when you come on here to reply, just under the reply box you will see a button that says "go advanced" . click on that. you should see a paper clip beside a smiley face, click on the paper clip and browse for your pic on your pc then click upload. then coninue writing your reply then....reply :flower:
> 
> I dont know whats wrong with me, my positive attitude is all gone :cry: since i seen my ovulation test...stupid, i know xxxx

i just figured it out before you answered, lol thanks.. oh why? i dont understand the ovulation tests, what did it show you?:hugs:


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> *I SEE YOUR LINE! ​*

really? ok so good its not just me! :happydance: now i feel better thank you:hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

they can be used as HPT'S too IF the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :cry: doesnt mean im completely out but i feel like shit :( xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

oh man now im crying...lol. wtf? my bday was yesterday and OH's bday is in december when i will be due. we were really hoping for it this month.


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> they can be used as HPT'S too IF the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :cry: doesnt mean im completely out but i feel like shit :( xxx

i hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## sarah1726

ariesmandy said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> *I SEE YOUR LINE! ​*
> 
> really? ok so good its not just me! :happydance: now i feel better thank you:hugs:Click to expand...

its very faint though, be sure to test with FMU in the morning just to make sure its not an evap or anything but i think congratulations in in order :yipee: xxxx


----------



## wildeone

sarah1726 said:


> *I SEE YOUR LINE! ​*

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah1726

thanks hun, im probably just having one of those nights! i feel sick, i have a headache my back is killing me im tired and bitchy to OH dont feel like doing anything except sit here lol xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

ariesmandy said:


> oh man now im crying...lol. wtf? my bday was yesterday and OH's bday is in december when i will be due. we were really hoping for it this month.

happy tears i hope :) if i get pregnant, i wil be due on the 16th of december, right between my birthday (december 9th) and christmas :happydance: when is your due date? xxxx


----------



## ariesmandy

wildeone said:


> sarah1726 said:
> 
> 
> *I SEE YOUR LINE! ​*
> 
> Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Woohoo! I can't tell oh. Only you girls know. I will test again in the morning and then tell and I will post the next test. Do you think it will be noticeably darker though?


----------



## sarah1726

well yes and no

yes because it will be more concentrated urine therefor more HCG than todays urine

no because HCG doubles every 48 hours

so its a tough question to answer.It should though.Besides, if you could see it and we could see it, your OH should be able to see it :hugs: xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

There is definitely a faint line there hun!! Test again tomorrow! :-D

My positive attitude is diminishing too Sarah :cry: xx


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> ariesmandy said:
> 
> 
> oh man now im crying...lol. wtf? my bday was yesterday and OH's bday is in december when i will be due. we were really hoping for it this month.
> 
> happy tears i hope :) if i get pregnant, i wil be due on the 16th of december, right between my birthday (december 9th) and christmas :happydance: when is your due date? xxxxClick to expand...

Yes they are happy tears. I will be due around december 13th and ohs bday is christmas day. I hope you get your bfp.
:happydance:


----------



## sarah1726

hopefully me and rubberducky get our bfp's too, we'd be due around the same time and we could be bump buddies :) xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

I'm sorry ladies I hope I'm not bringing you down :( your symptoms look really good also.


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> hopefully me and rubberducky get our bfp's too, we'd be due around the same time and we could be bump buddies :) xxx

That would be wonderful! When are you gonna test


----------



## sarah1726

rubberducky88 said:


> There is definitely a faint line there hun!! Test again tomorrow! :-D
> 
> My positive attitude is diminishing too Sarah :cry: xx

i dont know what it is, maybe if my temps go up in the morning it may change my mind :shrug: i could have sworn i felt an af cramp earlier i bloody hope not! my head is killing me, so is my lower back, my cat is getting on my nerves, so much so i put her in the hall, i let a scream out at her, and i also screamed at OH too even though he didnt do anything i feel sick from not being well ( i think thats what its from, its hard to say its a symptom) i feel like shit! xxx


----------



## sarah1726

im testing saturday morning with FMU i will be 15dpo then af due either friday or saturday i think its de friday though 

I have that stabbing pain back again :growlmad: xxx


----------



## sarah1726

ariesmandy said:



> I'm sorry ladies I hope I'm not bringing you down :( your symptoms look really good also.

no hun its not you i think im like this because AF date is getting closer plus i feel like shit! :hugs: not you at all hun, you've actually cheered me up a little! xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

I've had extreme back pain too its all I can do to walk the kids to school and also have stabbing pains. Hopefully you guys join me!


----------



## sarah1726

i hope so too hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

Mandy you're not at all bringing us down - I love hearing happy stories as it gives me hope!!

I was going to test tomorrow but I'm not sure if I want disappointment again so I might hold out to see if the :witch: shows up!

Sarah that'd be great - I hope this month is our month :-D xx


----------



## sarah1726

Georgina, when is your AF due? xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

sarah1726 said:


> Georgina, when is your AF due? xxx

I'm quite irregular so I'm not exactly sure. But I did temp for a few weeks and I'm sure I ovulated about the 23rd so judging by that I'm 14dpo today so AF should be round the corner (let's hope not!)

I'm going to get some sleep now - I want a symptom update tomorrow hun and another stronger line from Mandy too :D

Night girls x :kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

will post and let you girls know my temp, fingers crossed its the same or higher :) night hun xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

I tested this morning and got a BFN :cry:

What is my body up to! CD47, no AF, supposedly 15dpo and still a BFN :wacko:

I just want the :witch: to turn up now so I can get on with next cycle.

How was your temp Sarah :kiss: xx


----------



## sarah1726

it was slightly down but not much :) and some people dont get a bfp until 17dpo so bare that in mind :) your not out until the witch shows!

see the problem with my chart is that all last week, FF kept moving my O day to either cd21 or cd24 but 2 days ago it settled to cd21. so yeah im supposedly 13dpo today but i could also only be 10dpo :growlmad: 

I should be in agony by now with a sore chest and mild af cramps.but i feel fine in that department no PMS at all :wacko: thats the main thing thats making me wonder "am i pregnant"

and the other thing is i have been feeling sick the last 2 weeks, but i have labryinthitis (just about gone) so i cant say feeling sick is a symptom.I dont get backache as PMS, i do get it whilst on my period the odd time though and yet ive been having backache for the last 5 days on and off

Last month i had every symptom of being pregnant, here is a screenshot of all my symptoms i recorded on countdowntopregnancy.com :blush: they aere all my "pregnancy symptoms" from last month yet AF showed.my symptoms are normally like that every month but this month ive nothing.Thats another thing making me wonder "am i pregnant" but i still dont want to get my hopes up!!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







last months symptoms.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## rubberducky88

Ooh that sounds really positive then!! I'm rooting for you.

I went to the drs this morning about the pain i've been having in my R side and she wasn't too concerned about it. Said if I don't see AF in the next two weeks to test again.

I hate being irregular, it's like being stuck in limbo! :wacko:

xx:kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

i was irregular since july 09 when we started ttc! they only came back to normal this january (29 day cycle) except this month its a little longer cos of the tablets i was on. but just off the top of my head in agust 2010,i got af then nothing until october then nothing until january then BAM! they just returned to a 29day cycle, i guess that TTC for almost 2 years now, im just not as bothered and stressing about it xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

hello ladies, i just tested again and another positive so i think i am gonna believe it now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00029-20110407-0700.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## wildeone

ariesmandy said:


> hello ladies, i just tested again and another positive so i think i am gonna believe it now.

That's a nice blue line!!! Well done x


----------



## ariesmandy

wildeone said:


> ariesmandy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, i just tested again and another positive so i think i am gonna believe it now.
> 
> That's a nice blue line!!! Well done xClick to expand...

so you dont think evap? im so paranoid now about those.:dohh:


----------



## sarah1726

:yipee: lovely line hun :hugs: make a ticker and put it up! momma to be again :flower: xxxx


----------



## babyboo1258

only way to know hunny is :test: when :witch: is due. good luck


----------



## babyboo1258

just noticed the above thread congrats on you :bfp:


----------



## sarah1726

babyboo1258 said:


> only way to know hunny is :test: when :witch: is due. good luck

this is aries 2nd +test, she was just testing to make sure yesterdays wasnt an evap :flower: lucky girl like her :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## ariesmandy

i am so new to all of this i have no idea how to put tickers on here or anything,,lol


----------



## sarah1726

go to the bump.com and they have some lovely popular tickers i could make you one on there if your not sure how and post you the link for you to put in your siggy if you want? or you could just go on and make your own :flower: after you make the siggy, you need the BB code :) xxx


----------



## sarah1726

here you go hun :flower: here is a link to make a ticker 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx

after you make the ticker, under the finished ticker you will be given 2 codes, you need to copy and paste the *second * code into you siggy :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## ariesmandy

sarah1726 said:


> go to the bump.com and they have some lovely popular tickers i could make you one on there if your not sure how and post you the link for you to put in your siggy if you want? or you could just go on and make your own :flower: after you make the siggy, you need the BB code :) xxx

that would be wonderful sarah! :flower::hugs: thank you


----------



## ariesmandy

ok well time to walk kids to school i will be back in about half hour.


----------



## sarah1726

so you want me to make one for you? if so then what colour would you like.pink, blu, or green?

When is your due date or your first day of yor last period? xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

i think i just figured it out quickly...i thought it would be harder. i need to figure out how to do these other things ..


----------



## sarah1726

yay you did it! :cloud9: im delighted for you hun i really am.I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## rubberducky88

ariesmandy said:


> hello ladies, i just tested again and another positive so i think i am gonna believe it now.

Yay well done Mandy!! :happydance: Exciting times!!!

Think mine will be next cycle now, PMA! 

xx:kiss:


----------



## sarah1726

lol IF i am pregnant, i would be 3weeks and 6 days :cloud9:


----------



## rubberducky88

sarah1726 said:


> lol IF i am pregnant, i would be 3weeks and 6 days :cloud9:

Aww that's exciting! Positive thoughts and :dust: 


:D xx


----------



## ariesmandy

I hope we can all be bump buddies. Let me know !


----------



## sarah1726

i sure will hun :lol: xxx


----------



## SKP

Can anyone look ay my chart, or my journal for some insight. Right now Im guessing I had ovulation on th 29th of March. And today is 12DPO, yesterday I had a red spot. Today a bit of browning. Tested - on HPT and - on OPK. And I have a dullish hard to explain thing happening on my right side. Cramps, dullness, not sure. Do you think its too early to test still?

I have no symptoms what so ever, just crampiness. I havent had AF since Jan 14th. Andit was extremely short 4 days. The one before that was Dec 25th, then October 8th. My body has gone wacko.

Please check out my journal and chart :) Journal is in the Journaling thread titled SKP... and chart is the journal link in my siggie:)

Im CD 85 now :( Going to see the doc tomorrow for my htp results, and DHEAS and Prolactin. Who knows what my next steps are.


----------



## sarah1726

sorry about that hun :hugs: my cycles started going funny when we started ttc too :( i think your O day is right :flower: and i wouldnt worry about your temp dipping to the coverline today is the third time mine dipped below the coverline but yet i have no sign of af coming, and im 17dpo! not much advice except if af doesnt come today keep watching your temp hopefully it will come back up tomorrow and maybe test in a few days if af dosnt show :dust: xxxx


----------



## SKP

No sign once again:( 13 DPo, is it still early for hpts? temp rose again after dip to coverline. I have my doctors appointment for my results. Of my DHEAS, blood PT, and prolactin. If all normal, I wonder whats next. The sad thing is around my "O date" I never BD'ed at all. Just the day after for the week.

According to this ticker I have, that date is set as the lmp is Jan 14th, now saying ovulation is going to occur :S. Everything to me seems A** backwards.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, 

I woke up a bit early today as my body was telling me to go pee (you know that feeling you get when you absolutely ache down below cause your bladder just needs emptying?)

Well I went to the loo and I barely peed but as soon as it stopped I could feel my ovaries\crotch\uterus just hurting like mad, much worse than usual cramps. I am constipated at the minute and I still have a really sore and dull ache down below. I'm just wondering if any of you experienced this too??

congrats to the BFP's on this thread :)


----------

